# 96 Altima, How to install the alternator back



## truelies (Mar 21, 2009)

My alternator was bad, so I bought a new one and removed the old one. But I have difficulty to install it back on, the belt is very tight, even I pushed the alternator backward most, I can't install the belt on. 

If put the belt on first, then the right 14mm bolt can't reach the position to be inserted in. 

Need help on how to install it back.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

I need to know the steps you did while installing it.

The two times that I have changed an alternator on the altima's 
I've onwed, you first have to put the 2 bottoms bolts on/ don't tight them all the way just srew them in in their place. then do the top which should be the one use to adjust the tightness of the belt. after you srew in the top one the vertical one, you should loosen the other one the horizontel one. This should allow you to move the alternator more easily, than try fitting the belt in it's place, make sure the belt doen'st come out from the other places were it goes. When trying to place the belt in the alternator it's going to be a little difficult but it should go back in it's place. 

Or if it works better for you, you could also put the belt in the alternator before inserting the top bolt. I have try both ways and both times have work for me.


----------

